# Book Recommendations



## baron (Mar 3, 2009)

Have a problem with youngest granddaughter who is in 1 grade but can read at a higher level. Was at Barnes and Noble bookstore on friday and bought her four books at a reading grade level 6. My concern was the content of the books with her only being in first grade. She is done with them already and said she was kind of bored they were to easy to read. 

Today my granddaughter was tested today due to applying for a new school and they said she could enter at grade 6 and was reading and using words at a grade 8 level. 

This new school is very expensive, but they push their student's to read around 300 books a year. They also teach Latin which my granddaughter is interested in. 

So what types of books do you buy a little girl in first grade who can read at a grade 8 level? 

Any suggestions are appreciated. I do not want her to get bored with reading.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 3, 2009)

What about McGuffey readers?

You could also use "older" children's books, which are at a higher level (like the Chronicles of Narnia).


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Mar 3, 2009)

I remember reading _Pilgrim's Progress_ at that age, and that was challenging. Also I read from the McGuffey readers and other high school literature textbooks that my grandmother kept around the house. And I read _Little Women_ several times -- terrible theology -- and I could tell even then, because my parents had taught me well -- but otherwise a nice girlhood story. I also liked Francis Hodgson Burnett's books _A Little Princess_ and _The Secret Garden_. Books about history would be fantastic, too. I can't recommend Jane Austen for children, simply because it would be a shame to miss the experience of reading her for the first time at about sixteen.

I think it's extremely valuable for a child to get used to reading older language at an early age.

Be careful what you leave lying around, because adult books are really enticing! That's not necessarily bad, if you're cautious. I'm kind of torn on the issue, because I don't really regret having read slightly violent books as a kid, and there is something normal about discovering things on your own and having a secret intellectual life. But I think I'm old enough now to imagine the parent's perspective on that, and it seems a little scary.

Edit: And how could I forget _Anne of Green Gables_! That whole series is very good, and they are thick adult-feeling books, yet totally appropriate. Nice Presbyterian books!

Edit 2: The _Little House on the Prairie_ books are pretty good, too. I loved any historical books about girls wearing girly dresses.


----------



## baron (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you I was checking out the Mcguffey readers on wikipedia and they said those books might have derogatory references. Does anyone know if this is true or are the books updated for today students?
I purchased the Chronicles of Narnia set for her older brother last September and she was reading them back then.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 3, 2009)

baron said:


> Thank you I was checking out the Mcguffey readers on wikipedia and they said those books might have derogatory references. Does anyone know if this is true or are the books updated for today students?
> I purchased the Chronicles of Narnia set for her older brother last September and she was reading them back then.



My guess is that the Wiki article is likely referring to 19th century non-PC (i.e. non feminist) sensibilities.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Mar 3, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> baron said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you I was checking out the Mcguffey readers on wikipedia and they said those books might have derogatory references. Does anyone know if this is true or are the books updated for today students?
> ...



The best thing that could happen to a girl is for her to read only _old _books about girlhood!

(This is only slight hyperbole.)


----------



## Leslie (Mar 3, 2009)

Contact Inheritance Publications in Neerlandia, Alberta, Canada. Their books all have solid theology and are good literature. Much is historical fiction. The place is a cottage industry, owned and run by a Calvinist with 8 homeschooled children. My favorite is The Spanish Brothers and anything else by Deborah Alcott (not sure of the spelling of the last name).


----------



## janimar (Mar 4, 2009)

As a teacher and former librarian I love to hear about children who love reading. I would want you to encourage her but at the same time some of the "older books" deal with more sophisticated subjects that could be frustrating. For instance, though she could read Little Women the issues are for older girls.
Make sure she has read the classic books that are for younger children.

Charlotte's Web by E. B. White and his other two.

Little House of the Prairie Books by Wilder

Betsy, Tacy stories by Laud which are older but delightful girl stories.

Also check into the fairy and folk tales and not a watered down Disney version.
Grimm, Perault, Jacob and HC Anderson all have great volumes. Lots of these are even in the William Bennett books like Moral Compass

Check out Best Online Classic Children's Books: By Genre
which is the Balwin's Online Children's Project which has wonderful classical books by genre all online.

Also look at Classical Christian Education Support Loop: 1000 Good Books List
which has list of books for age groups. It lists the top 100, 1000, etc. and includes fiction, nonfiction, and poetry.

Also some of the older Newbery books and Honor Newbery would be good also. Some of the newer ones you have watch out for.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mindaboo (Mar 4, 2009)

Johnny Tremain and Carry on Mr. Bowditch are two of my favorites. The Great Wheel, The Great Turkey Walk, Redwall series, GA Henty are all great books. Get the Sonlight homeschooling catalog for their reading list. They have some incredible books. My family has not run into any books that we didn't absolutely love.


----------

